# Handmade tooth bracelets



## PixieStar (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah I make tooth bracelets and necklaces. 
They can be found on etsy.com/shop/glamboyancy or Depop (pixie97) and if you are in NYC and want to trade I have a bun app account @pixiesuperstar


----------

